# Moving 2 dubai in 30 days - Seek advise



## xpat2dubai (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi There !
Am moving to Dubai to work at an IT company in the Atrium Bldg on Sheikh Zaid Rd. Have an approx 25K AED per month package apart from this Medical, interest free loan for car, children education, settling in allowance of 15K AED etc are all additional ... what kind of package is it... ??? 

First 4 weeks wud be hotel accommodation by the company but wud need to find place (1BR to start with) in adjoining area .... Please suggest is Bur Dubai, Al Karama or Discovery garden as possible area to stay... A big consideration is driving lics since I have heard that the Indian Driving Lics is not recognized wud need approx 3-5 months to undergo the driving classes and testing procedures in Dubai (can someone advise if this is correct !) - please suggest a suitable area... 

Look forward to your response...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Driving licence, nearer 8-12months if gulf news is to be believed....


----------



## xpat2dubai (Jan 4, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Driving licence, nearer 8-12months if gulf news is to be believed....


Hi Andy,
WoW... any particular reasons !!
What about the Metro... when does it start and is there a view of it's actual coverage around the city ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It's opening 09/09/09 - allegedly, but to what level i don't know. I would have thought it would suit you cos the SZR bit will probably be first, so get somewhere in Bur Dubai near Burjaman centre (or karama - i like karama) and you should be fine.

Also take a look at www.gulfnews.com and do a search on there re how long it takes, that's from memory, but I'm sure that 8-12 months was what was said.

Still, good luck!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

xpat2dubai said:


> Hi There !
> Am moving to Dubai to work at an IT company in the Atrium Bldg on Sheikh Zaid Rd. Have an approx 25K AED per month package apart from this Medical, interest free loan for car, children education, settling in allowance of 15K AED etc are all additional ... what kind of package is it... ???
> 
> First 4 weeks wud be hotel accommodation by the company but wud need to find place (1BR to start with) in adjoining area .... Please suggest is Bur Dubai, Al Karama or Discovery garden as possible area to stay... A big consideration is driving lics since I have heard that the Indian Driving Lics is not recognized wud need approx 3-5 months to undergo the driving classes and testing procedures in Dubai (can someone advise if this is correct !) - please suggest a suitable area...
> ...


hi there.. ive been looking at a 1bed place and nothing particularly special will cost about 10k AED per month


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Unless you live in Ajman, when it's about AED3k per month = more beer tokens!!!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Unless you live in Ajman, when it's about AED3k per month = more beer tokens!!!


i thought you supposed to be working...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not enough wars matey....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Not enough wars matey....


good for humanity bad for your bank balance...... well there is gonna be a war in my flat if she gets home and I have nt finished painting!!so I must dash.. why does painting always take longer than you think


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is that your, cough, wife.....


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Is that your, cough, wife.....


why eye man.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

xpat2dubai said:


> Hi Andy,
> WoW... any particular reasons !!
> What about the Metro... when does it start and is there a view of it's actual coverage around the city ...


We have some new recruits from India in our company and they have been told minimum 3 months, as that is the waiting list to get lessons and take the test.

There are rumours rife about that Dubai will miss its target to open the Red Line on 9th September this year. But if it does go to plan, the line covers Jebel Ali along the SZR through the old town to Al Rashidya.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

They'll partially open it so they don't miss the target date. 

Watch this space (so to speak)...


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> They'll partially open it so they don't miss the target date.
> 
> Watch this space (so to speak)...


Yeah, probably they will miss out the middle section so you have to get a cab transfer!


----------



## mrjamie79 (Dec 20, 2008)

when the metro is complete will it solve the majority of the traffic problems??


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

mrjamie79 said:


> when the metro is complete will it solve the majority of the traffic problems??


I'm not so sure it will. You still have to get to the Metro station and then from your destination station to place of work. Not sure whether people will be willing to walk in the summer months and thus they will get right back into their AC'd 4x4s.

A few things I think it will do:

a. Centralise taxis around the metro stations, which is a good thing when you want to find one in the metro station proximity, bad if you're out in the sticks.

b. Cause congestion around the sites as people try to park & ride. This is potentially going to be a nightmare for anyone coming out onto the SZR because they are all very close to the SZR junctions which get congested as it is.

c. Be inadequately planned for parking, from what I have seen the land around the sites where residential areas are not so close to, there doesn't seem to be the capacity to cope with the potential vehicles that will be attempting to park

d. Increased reliance on public transport within the business/industrial areas

e. Increased commission for taxi drivers as there will be an increase in 'below minimum fare' customers wanting to go short journeys from the Metro station

f. Localised pollution around working areas as vehicular usage increases transporting passengers to/from Metro station

However

g. For people with accommodation either quite close (within walking distance) or with a decent capacity for parking at a nearby site it will be a massive improvement

h. Increase accessibility to Dubai for people with lower incomes, I 'believe' the cost will be a flat 10AED

i. Eliminate the possibity of some grumpy taxi/bus driver telling you he's 'not going to your stop' - as the trains are driverless.

and most importantly...

j. Make my life a hell of a lot easier


----------

